# UPDATE-home found Beautiful St. Bern pup needs a home



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is cute. I take it she is in a rescue. So sad and that breeder should be ashamed.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I know she is safe, but needs a home. Not sure if it's a rescue.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you freakin kidding me? That has to be the stupidest reason I've ever heard. 

I hope she finds a home that gives her the love that she deserves.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is so precious!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

fostermom said:


> She is so precious!


Isn't she, if I didn't already have 4!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

She is adorable and I agree the breeder should be ashamed of herself. I wonder what the breeder looks like -- sorry, but maybe she needs to be put aside.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would hope that a vet would refuse to put a pup to sleep for her markings. I know mine wouldn't do it. I hope someone can take this cutie and give her a good home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> Isn't she, if I didn't already have 4!


Exactly! Feeding and vetting 4 and adding in a Saint would bankrupt me. LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

This really burns me up. Really? PTS because the markings aren't right? 

Good thing this is a family friendly site......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pup, hope a great home is found for this little one. 

I don't think a Vet would put to sleep a healthy pup either. I know my Vet Clinic won't. 
Several years ago a family turned a Cocker Spaniel they wanted euthanized because they didn't like her. Instead my Vet found a home for her, she came home with me. I had her for many years, she was wonderful and the sweetest girl ever.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got a reply, she has found a forever home!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so happy she found a home. That breeder should not be in business.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

put the breeder asleep !!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hhhhmmmm......

I'm not a St Bernard person meaning I've never lived with one. But that puppy doesn't look St Bernard to me. 

I've read that one litter can have two sires if two males get to the bitch. Don't know if that's true. But if so she wouldn't want that pup. Could it be the owner was trying to get rid of her because of it?


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Lilliam said:


> Hhhhmmmm......
> 
> I'm not a St Bernard person meaning I've never lived with one. But that puppy doesn't look St Bernard to me.
> 
> I've read that one litter can have two sires if two males get to the bitch. Don't know if that's true. But if so she wouldn't want that pup. Could it be the owner was trying to get rid of her because of it?


Even if so, a responsible breeder would value the life and find a good home for the puppy. Not just discard it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the pup has found a home. 
Thanks for the update, I'll update the title.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

She's adorable!


----------

